# Dallas vs. Orlando, Oct 17



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*Sunday, Oct. 17: Dallas Mavericks @ Orlando Magic (5:00 p.m. ET)

Radio: 103.3 FM, 1270 AM (Spanish)*

Dallas will try to get their first win of the preseason. 


  

*Projected Starting Lineup:

PG - Jason Terry
SG -Marquis Daniels 
SF - Michael Finley
PF - Dirk Nowitzki
C - Erick Dampier






































Key Reserves:

Jerry Stackhouse  
Josh Howard 
Devin Harris  


VS 


  

Projected Starting Lineup:

PG - Steve Francis
SG - Cuttino Mobley
SF - Grant Hill
PF - Dwight Howard
C - Kelvin Cato






































Key Reserves:

Hedo Turkoglu  
Tony Battie  
Jameer Nelson 


Matchup to Watch:







VS








Nowitzki........DHoward
</center>

Skip's Pick:* 
DALLAS - 99
ORLANDO- 98


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we take this in overtime. Hopefully, DJ gets some minutes


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

word man. I think we should win this game. I don't know if quis is playing though. Josh howard might start. orlandos "D" dont look too good though. About as bad as last year and they were worse than we were


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i dont know this should be a good game....this would be a very good test for young dwight howard

but i think the magic might take this game

magic-94
dallas-90 then again im not sure


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice thread, I'm very interested in seeing how Howard will handle Dirk.

My predictions:

Dallas 105
Orlando 103

OT


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sure I'll get bashed for the fact that I'm predicting Dallas to be blown out:
Orlando--- 90
Dallas--- 73, on a lackidazical (sp.?) effort from the Dallas squad.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> I'm sure I'll get bashed for the fact that I'm predicting Dallas to be blown out:
> Orlando--- 90
> Dallas--- 73, on a lackidazical (sp.?) effort from the Dallas squad.


D-Ho is going to bust out because dIRK sucks at D. That means Howard will do better than his usual Pre-Season 17 and 9. But dIRK is going to score at will so it doesn't matter.

This is the preseason so neither team will play hard. I hope Grant Hill doesn't get a season ending injury in this game though. That would suck if GHill gets injured in the preseason to ruin his big comeback. It would be like Mike Vick's injury last season in the PreSeason even though Vick wasn't making a come back. Hopefully Hill's comeback can be like Garrison Hearst's comeback on the niners a couple years ago. Hill is to Turkeyglu what Hearst was to Barlow.

But 90 to 73, Magic, could happen if Quis doesn't play. He's a big time player.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think we'll get less than 80 points. Think about it, Dirk, Finley, Stack and Terry are all capable of putting up 20, scratch that, all capable of putting up 30 if need.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

That's not going to happen in the preseason. They'll put in a bunch of guys that might not even make the roster.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not saying that they will score 30, but don't you think if we are going horribly on offense that Nelson will put at least one scorer in? 

I know that the "scrubs" will get time but it's not like they will be seeing 30 minutes. Hell, DJ didn't get any time last game. Last game, our starting 5, Devin, Stack, Henderson, Booth, Bradley were the only players who got into the game. I'm pretty sure they'll make the roster..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk got into foul trouble in the first half, 3 fouls in only 12 minutes. Howard held him in check while he was in the game though, just 1-5 from the floor for Dirk.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041017/DALORL/livestats.html


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

dirk turned his ankle


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

stack hurt too. thigh strain


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks like Grant Hill vs. Michael Finley was the better matchup. I was expecting GHIll to get hurt but it ended up being dIRK and Stack. Who would have thought. 

HIll had 20 pts 6 rebs and 5 asts

Fin had 24 pts 2 rebs and 2 asts

Does this mean that Hill is for real? Maybe it doesn't count because its the preseason. I have no idea. This makes it look like Hill is a better player than Fin is. Is that how it looked in the game?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Looks like Grant Hill vs. Michael Finley was the better matchup. I was expecting GHIll to get hurt but it ended up being dIRK and Stack. Who would have thought.
> 
> HIll had 20 pts 6 rebs and 5 asts
> ...


i guess so.....damn does are pretty damn good stats for grant hill..i guess he is for real.........watch out t-mac and kobe


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------

